# Update on eagle & bear Topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Two heads are better than one. This is a Butternut Topper I have been playing with. I am not happy with the transition between the two heads or the bear's fir. I have some corrective work to do in those. I will do some western decretive carving on the walking stick staff. Not sure what yet.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the concept Randy. Is it comfortable to grip?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> I like the concept Randy. Is it comfortable to grip?


It is a too thck to hav a comfortible grip. It will be a topper for a walking stick I think. I have a maple stick I think I will use. I saw a stick Mike Stinnett did were he carved antler rack down the staff. I think I am going to give that a try.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That will make a good looking topper.


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

One of these days, I'm gonna sit down with a stick of wood and try to carve like that. It sure is neat. We just returned from a deer hunting trip in South Arkansas. No deer harvested, but harvested about two dozen sticks. My stick inventory is starting to build up.


----------



## RPM (Sep 26, 2017)

CV3 said:


> Two heads are better than one. This is a Butternut Topper I have been playing with. I am not happy with the transition between the two heads or the bear's fir. I have some corrective work to do in those. I will do some western decretive carving on the walking stick staff. Not sure what yet


Incredible carving. Have you considered something like and inlay transition?


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

A nice job on the carving and I'm sure it will be lovely when finished.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think that transition would be tricky for anyone. You're up against two different textures and directions for the feathers and fur. The fur on the bear looks great to me.

It's a great looking topper.

Rodney


----------

